# Am I too big?



## AwesomeTanya (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm 5 foot 8/9. Would I be too big for a medium/heavy weight 14.1 pony?
Thanks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Along with height, what's Ur inseam? 
Length of leg will make a difference - as will the wt U ask the pony to carry.

Do U know the pony's weight? Is s/he 800# to 900#?

Do U weigh no more than 160 to 170#?

my 14.2-HH POA weighed 850 & easily carried me, at 155#, & i wear a 34" inseam & am 5'-8".


----------



## Mia123 (Aug 25, 2012)

you would be fine, I know a 5 foot 8 lady who rides and jumps and xc a lightweight 13hh pony!!! I rode that pony too and i'm 5 foot 5 and i didn't even look silly, (from pics) I looked about the right size actually!!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Mia123 said:


> ...I know a 5'- 8" lady who rides & jumps [on] a lightweight 13hh pony!
> I rode that pony, too, & i'm 5' -5"; didn't even look silly, from pics -- I looked about the right size,
> actually.


do U have any photos to share?

sadly, i don't, or i'd post 'em.  I miss my POA mare - she was a real character, as was my Arab-X.
Both were under 14.2-HH.


----------

